# Kirkland Signature Puppy Food



## Collette17n (Jul 5, 2011)

After doing some research I am pleased with Kirkland Signature kibble.... However, I am wondering if the puppy food is safe to give a GSD pup, as it does not say "large breed" on it. It doesn't look like thy make one specifically for large breeds. Does anyone know?


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We feed Kirkland salmon/potatoe to all of our dogs...our dogs range in age from 4months, 2yrs, 3yrs, and 4yrs. But we also feed raw and use the Kirkland kibble as a filler bc we were getting up there in the amount of raw we had to feed daily.


----------



## Collette17n (Jul 5, 2011)

Gilly1331 said:


> We feed Kirkland salmon/potatoe to all of our dogs...our dogs range in age from 4months, 2yrs, 3yrs, and 4yrs. But we also feed raw and use the Kirkland kibble as a filler bc we were getting up there in the amount of raw we had to feed daily.


Gilly,

How exactly do you do that? We would love to feed raw (and the puppy we are hoping to get is being weaned onto raw food) but are afraid it will be too expensive to keep up. How much do you think we would spend if we mixed the two?


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

My boy was weaned onto the kirkland puppy food and he loved it but it didn't agree with his tummy one bit, and apparently this is a common issue with the kirkland puppy and german shepherds. The adult kirkland is all life stages and seems to sit better with gs's. 

However my boy didn't do well with that either and he is on the salmon/sweet potato grain free kirkland food. He loves it and has eaten it for almost 3 months now and he will be 8 months old beginning of February.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If I had to choose I'd probably pick the 40lb. bag of Chicken/rice Kirkland in a purple/pink bag.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Costco has a brand called natures domain. I'd go with that over the regular Costco brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Nature's Domain trades rice and barley for potatoes and peas. I'm not so sure that's really any better than the regular Kirkland food, other the marketing angle of being able to label the food and grain-free. If you look at the ingredients, the regular Kirkland Signature formulas have more meat in the top ingredients than the Nature's Domain grain-free line does.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh interesting. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Collette17n said:


> Gilly,
> 
> How exactly do you do that? We would love to feed raw (and the puppy we are hoping to get is being weaned onto raw food) but are afraid it will be too expensive to keep up. How much do you think we would spend if we mixed the two?


 
You would need to find a raw supplier in your area to really be able to judge the cost of raw/kibble mix. With 4 GSD's we do about 1 bag of kibble a week give or take and approx 35 lbs of a raw a week. We mix preground raw and actual animal parts (necks, livers, hearts, wings, backs etc). We used to feed complete raw but with 4 dogs going completely raw we would end up feeding approx 65lbs of a raw a week which just wasnt in our price range. I spend approx $200 on raw per order and depending on if I get all preground or boxes of parts depends on how long it lasts. 

Alot of times I will grind up the large backs or the chicken, duck, turkey into my own ground mix just for storage reasons. As large 40lbs cases of backs I can only fit 4 cases in my freezer but if I grind my own I can order double or triple at a time, thaw, grind some with and some without organs etc. 

Because we feed a mix of raw/kibble we drop down 1lb per dog of raw and substitue 1 cup for that raw that we dropped. 

So for my feeding this is what my guys get:

Lexi- spayed female 4yr old approx 80-85lbs Fed 1x per day
1.5 cups Kirkland-Natures Domain Salmon Potatoe kibble
1lb raw
Ester-c, and joint supp, coconut oil, garlic powder, ACV, olive oil.

Zeus-intact male 3yr old approc 90-95lbs Fed 1x per day
2 cups kibble
2lbs raw
Ester-c, and joint supp, coconut oil, garlic powder, ACV, olive oil.

Kimber- spayed female 2 yr old approx 70lbs Fed 1x per day
1.5 cups kibble
1lb raw
Ester-c, and joint supp, coconut oil, garlic powder, ACV, olive oil.

Diesel- intact male 4.5 months old approx 45-50lbs Fed 2x a day
Am-1.5 cups kibble
Pm-1.5 cups kibble, 1/2-1lb raw, Ester-c, and joint supp, coconut oil, garlic powder, ACV, olive oil.

We also mix in throughout the week raw eggs, sardines, cottage cheese or yougart, sometimes a treat of canned pumpkin, etc.

Hope this sorta helps. But the biggest thing is to find a local raw dealer that you can buy in bulk...much cheaper that way then going to grocery store.

Oh and to figure out what works best amount wise for your dog you need to watch the dogs weight and waist line. Getting to fat and no waist cut back...getting to thin add more.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

jewels04 said:


> My boy was weaned onto the kirkland puppy food and he loved it but it didn't agree with his tummy one bit, and apparently this is a common issue with the kirkland puppy and german shepherds. The adult kirkland is all life stages and seems to sit better with gs's.
> 
> However my boy didn't do well with that either and he is on the salmon/sweet potato grain free kirkland food. He loves it and has eaten it for almost 3 months now and he will be 8 months old beginning of February.


This is only one of 5 brands that Tony could not feed. Good price for a fairly decent dog food. It is made by Diamond.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

We fed it to Nita and she just went to Kirkland adult food. When we first started her on it she had some pretty strong gas!


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> Nature's Domain trades rice and barley for potatoes and peas. I'm not so sure that's really any better than the regular Kirkland food, other the marketing angle of being able to label the food and grain-free. If you look at the ingredients, the regular Kirkland Signature formulas have more meat in the top ingredients than the Nature's Domain grain-free line does.


I noticed that too. And Jerry ate a TON of the grain free kirkland food it was more cost effective to go with a different grain free brand for us.


----------

